# Advice reguarding Suspensory LIgament Injuries



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

See what your regular vet says. 

This is all secondhand. I have never dealt with this myself (knock on wood) but have friends and fellow liveries who have done. So in my secondhand experience, suspensory injuries are generally diagnosed with an ultrasound, not someone just prodding at a leg on a lame horse. Unfortunately, they seem to entail lots of box rest, six months, and not great prospects for the horse coming back to work as sound as it was before the injury. The ones I know went on to be therapy horses, happy hackers, or field companions. So probably not what you want to hear. I don't know of any who resumed their careers as dressage horses, eventers, or jumpers. :-( But get your regular vet to give you a definitive diagnosis before you panic. 

Hope it's not that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All my experiences are secondhand as well and were not good. Both horses were not shown again, one was euth'ed as he was totally unrideable, the other could be ridden lightly and she did have a foal after the injury with no problems. Lets hope it's something else that is simple.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry!  I hope that he does not have a suspensory injury but if he does, heres to hoping he heals well!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My trainer just called. She is going to go to the stable with me tonight and show me some wrapping techniques that helped her mare. Apparently her mare has 100% recovered from a suspensory ligament injury and is doing upper levels of Dressage with no problems and she is looking at taking her grand prix. So I guess there is some hope if we care for him diligently. She is going to show me what she did in hopes that we can get a good recovery with him. She said the key is to have him move as little as possible for as long as possible. 

I'm still not sure where to put my hopes and I am dreading the vet bill when this is all done. Most of all, I hate seeing Cinny hurting so much. He did get something for the pain today but I know I can't have him on bute for any length of time because of his ulcer issues. I feel like my horse is just crumbling apart!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow...what a bummer. That being said, all is not lost. A woman at my barn just went through this last year about this time. I think the tear was assessed at 60%. It was stall rest for 3 months, and then an extremely slow rehab plan of hand walking for another 3 months. She was in the saddle riding at the walk at 6 months. Fast forward to today, which is right about the one year mark, horse is going to do a cross country derby this weekend. COMPLETE return to work. 

My other friends horse tore a high suspensory very recently, a 20% tear. Horse is already being hand walked. She was like Cinny, 3 legged lame. 

For starters, make sure it really is a suspensory injury. They can be mistaken for DDFT injuries. I think they do an MRI of sorts to determine where and how bad the tear is. If your horse is good at being stalled, that's half the battle since this involves lots of stall rest. If Cinny doesn't handle being stalled well, start buying him toys or other things to keep him occupied. Some horses do well in a very small outside pen when they cannot move around much but still see their buddies. 

Once you are cleared to start riding again, avoid circles or any repetitive at all costs. You don't want any re-injury. 

Feel free to megadose with natural sources of vitamin E. It can help the body heal itself. 

Lastly, make sure Cinny's feet are trimmed correctly. Many time suspensory injuries result from high heels/ long toes which result in a continuous pull on the crucial leg ligaments. 

Good luck. Hopefully Cinny's tear is on the lesser side.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Follow your vet's directions to a T. No turnout means no turnout; stall rest means completely and if he gets silly, a light sedative might be the answer. Hand walking is just that.

*Get an ultrasound*. If your vet thinks that it's not needed, insist or get a new vet. You want to know everything you can about the injury ASAP, and the *only* way to know the extent of the damage is to U/S. 
Most suspensory injuries heal up just fine. Some unfortunately do not. Sadly, the likelihood is that it will always be a weak spot that's prone to re-injury. 

Don't go into this thinking "woe is me, he will never be sound again" as most do heal up just fine. It can take a long time, and diligence is key to make sure that the tissue is fully healed before you allow him to go back to work. Relieving strain on the ligament with correct hoof angles can really help; sometimes a farrier and vet combo will suggest wedge pads and a shoe to bring as much stress as possible off the ligament.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I know last year when he was on stall rest for a month he did relatively ok. My only worry about him now is that he had a new neighbor move in about a month ago who is a total dingaling in his stall. He rears, he kicks the stall sides, he nashes his teeth, and sadly gets Cinny and the once quiet draft mare on the other side riled into a tizzy as well. this would not bode well for any injury I think. I've contacted the barn manager to see what could be done and trying to do it in the nicest way as I really like this horse's owner, she is the sweetest, most awesome barn neighbor a person could have. Sadly her horse only respects HER. 

I started another thread with ideas for adjusting Cinny's feed, which I finally got right, to prevent him from getting fat or having too much pent up energy in hopes that will help for the long run. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/adjusting-rations-stall-rest-181433/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a member here named Zimpatico whose horse went through this. She did some new, alternative treatments that radically sped up recovery, and it was even documented in Equus magazine. I don't know her real name, but you could try sending a PM to Zimpatico. She's a very nice member, though she hasn't been on in while.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are the horse's ankles still upright? compare the front ankles to the back. If both back ankles are starting to drop than you have degenerative ligaments. The ankle can drop before the legs start swelling. Or the swelling can come first. 

Ligament injuries usually get better with rest. Degenerative ligaments do not and walking/movement should be encouraged (after the initial injury is given time to heal). Degenerative ligaments are also easily misdiagnosed. 

This is advanced/severe degenerative ligaments. The hind legs becomes straighter as the horses conformation changes. This is considered rare, but I've seen lots of cases in this area. It probably isn't this unless both hind legs are affected, but one hind will usually show signs first.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a mare that eventually was euthed due to this. She would only weight bear on her toe. We wrapped, etc, Multiple Vets and bills..;( she ended up being just a pet for many years until she got so bad that the hoof split at the coronet band . I hope your horse heals.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My regular vet called back after he consulted the vet that was out today. He asked me a few questions and then said to put him on stall rest for a week and see how he is. If it's the same or worse we will ultrasound, if it's better we will leave him on stall rest a few months and then try hand walking.

My trainer came out and said it wasn't nearly as bad as she thought, and not near what her horse was. She thinks it's possibly a sprain or strain in the ligament and not a tear. His ankles look normal. He has no heat in the tendon itself, and there is almost no swelling at all. There is just a small area of heat where the lower ligament attaches. We iced it, wrapped it and gave him some B-L pellets. 

He has been moved next to a mare who is also on stall rest so they can keep each other company during the day and I have arranged for him to have lunch. I'm not sure there is much else I can do at this point except to ice it every day this week, keep it wrapped and keep him calm while crossing my fingers and toes that it is indeed just a bad strain.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

4horses said:


> Are the horse's ankles still upright? compare the front ankles to the back. If both back ankles are starting to drop than you have degenerative ligaments. The ankle can drop before the legs start swelling. Or the swelling can come first.
> 
> Ligament injuries usually get better with rest. Degenerative ligaments do not and walking/movement should be encouraged (after the initial injury is given time to heal). Degenerative ligaments are also easily misdiagnosed.
> 
> ...


I thought this was something that happened over time. Cinny's injury was pretty much a slap in the face. He was cantering around, bucking and frolicking at play and the next he couldn't walk...BAM.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> My regular vet called back after he consulted the vet that was out today. He asked me a few questions and then said to put him on stall rest for a week and see how he is. If it's the same or worse we will ultrasound, if it's better we will leave him on stall rest a few months and then try hand walking.
> 
> My trainer came out and said it wasn't nearly as bad as she thought, and not near what her horse was. She thinks it's possibly a sprain or strain in the ligament and not a tear. His ankles look normal. He has no heat in the tendon itself, and there is almost no swelling at all. There is just a small area of heat where the lower ligament attaches. We iced it, wrapped it and gave him some B-L pellets.
> 
> He has been moved next to a mare who is also on stall rest so they can keep each other company during the day and I have arranged for him to have lunch. I'm not sure there is much else I can do at this point except to ice it every day this week, keep it wrapped and keep him calm while crossing my fingers and toes that it is indeed just a bad strain.


If I were in your shoes, I would insist on an ultrasound this week. I wouldn't put a horse on box rest for "a few months" without a clear diagnosis, and I would be even more reluctant to do so if the vet in question hasn't seen the horse himself and is just making decisions and a prognosis based off descriptions from you and his colleague. I don't think there is anyone who can definitively diagnose sprains, strains, and tears in those ligaments without using bits of expensive kit like ultrasound machines.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would trust your vet, but do insist on an ultrasound when he does come out. I say this because its something my vet would do. But he has years of experience in the field and has treated many, many top horses so I trust his judgement. I've seen him successfully treat and rehab injuries back to soundness with nothing more than a needle cap and some bute (and stall rest and time, of course).
Does he have the horse on bute as well?
Generally the prognosis on a ligament injury depends on the severity of the tear, so wait to see with the ultrasound. I'm thinking that the vet wants the inflammation down before further examination. 

As well, once the initial inflammation is gone and you are out of the acute injury phase and into the healing phase, I know people who have had great success with Back on Track to increase circulation and healing.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Sending good thoughts that it's not too serious and he heals up well!

I had a friend whose horse tore a suspensory a few years ago, they rehabbed her and she actually returned to her previous level of competition. Unfortunately she suffered another tear on a different leg recently, so they've officially retired her from competition. The treatment and rehab is SO important though, I would definitely get an ultrasound and make sure you follow the vet's directions to a T!

Best of luck with your boy!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My visit with Cinny today left me very hopeful. When I took him over to the cross ties he didn't limp at all. I took his bandages off and there is no heat, no swelling, NOTHING. I took him to the wash to ice and hose his leg and one of the girls at the barn said "I thought Cinny was lame" when she saw him walking and acting normally. Hurrah, I take this as a very good sign. 

After his hosing I massaged from his knee down with icy hot as my trainer told me to do and then re-wrapped him with the wraps she gave me that she used on her mare. He nuzzled me as I did it, it was so cute. Then I put him in his stall and he had a very confused look on his face. I don't think he's hurting at all. It's been over 24 hours since the injection the vet gave him for pain. For now we are treating him with BL Pellets B-L Pellets - Equine Anti-Inflammatory Supplements from SmartPak Equine for pain. My vet says he likes to try that first with his ulcer horses and if that doesn't work there is one other thing he uses before resorting to something like bute. 

I gave him his lunch, his peppermints, gave his neighbor some peppermints and went on my way as I didn't have a babysitter and had my toddler with me. I am so so hopeful. Here are some pictures I took immediately after the wrapping was taken off and before ice or cold hosing. In the top picture I have circled where the sore spot and heat was yesterday that isn't there today.

































My plan right now is to stall rest him for about a month while scraping up money for ultrasound. If he continues looking like there is nothing wrong with him for a whole month, then I will get the ultrasound done to make sure before he goes into work. If he starts up lame again, limping, heat, etc I will try to get it done sooner. Regardless, he will NOT be worked without a vet checking him and an ultrasound!


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

My OTTB did his suspensory twice. It ended his race career. Unfortunately I have no idea how severe the injury was and if it was scanned now, all the results would show is that there was damage. I also don't know his initial treatment. So that is not much help.... This may offer you some hope though, After his race career was over and he was declared sound, he was turned out into a paddock and left to be a horse for a few years before I bought him.

He is rising 10, has been checked over by 2 vets and declared sound. He is ridden 3-5 times a week (depending on what competitions are on the weekend and which horse I am taking). I have had him over 12 months and in that time he has; galloped around his clay paddock in the middle of summer - without a rider (the ground is rock hard, like concrete), He has cantered in his clay paddocks when it is wet (in clay deep enough to suck one of his shoes off) for a week until his winter paddock was ready - without a rider, he has jumped (not often) up to 60cms, is ridden out and also competed at various show horse days, dressage days and also one ODE (at 45cms). 

I am selective with how I increase Bo's workload - I take is slow and gradually build up the intensity, as per my vet's advice. I know he will never be an eventer or a show jumper and when he jumps, it is only little jumps to break things up and keep things interesting. I am aiming to take him as high as he can do in Dressage. His body will be able to cope with Advanced... his leg may not allow him to get that high, I don't mind. He is enough of a challenge and a lovely boy to have around. I am content to work with his limitations.

I manage him with Bowen Therapy (as I am a trained Bowen Therapist), Stretching, working him in water and I also use Photonic Red Light Therepy on his leg with good results. The red light helps to promote cellular healing and stimulates the blood flow and production of Collagen, which is essential in the healing of damaged tissue. As Suspensories don't have a lot of blood flow, even a slight increase can assist healing them. Here is a link to some of the research that has been done on the efficacy of Red Light Therepy. ResearchRed Lights Therapy Kits | Red Lights Therapy Kits

Here is some pics of Bo in action
Bo's first Show Horse event... A first, two seconds and a fourth.








Bo last weekend








Fitness work at the beach








Second ever show horse event








Showjumping








From what I have read about the prognosis of suspensory injuries, they very much depend on correct diagnosis, the speed at which treatment starts and the location of the damage. I would not be waiting to get the scan done and also do a heap of reading about treatment and rehabilitation of suspensories. You can PM me is you have any other questions about Bo or my management of him.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Nae Nae for the inspiration. I am starting to feel much more positive about the whole ordeal today. My trainer is very hopeful too, and the fact that today he seems as if nothing is wrong with him has me much more relaxed.

Time to take it slow, very slow and just see what happens.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent news, certainly doesn't sound like anything serious if he is fine the next day and no swelling or heat.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not experienced with suspensory injuries but I can relate. Two years ago my TB tore the ligament on the inside of his right hock. He was on three legs. I had an ultrasound and that's how we found the tear. The vet told me I was lucky he didn't snap his leg in half. There was nothing they could do for him except manage his pain. The ligament had to heal on its own. He was put on stall rest and could only be hand walked for ten minutes a day. We didn't know if he'd come back from it. At about five months of stall rest, he started willingly putting weight on it for short periods of time. At seven months, he was standing and moving about his stall normally. At eight months, he was walking without compensating. Keep in mind this is eight months of stall rest with only ten minutes of hand walking a day. He went for an ultrasound at nine months and I got the go a head to start upping is walk time. At month 10 he was hand walking for an hour twice a day. He went in for another ultrasound. We then started tack walking for fifteen minutes twice a day. At a full year, he was ready to get the ultrasound to see if I could start trotting him. It was a year and eight months before he was back to regular work. No one would ever know he was injured if you saw him today. It comes down to lots of patience and diligence in their recovery. So don't lose hope!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Report from yesterday. I didn't get a chance to write things out due to a 2 hour riding lesson on the horse I am showing in a week in Cinny's place, and then an accident I had while trying out a horse I may start riding to keep my seat while Cnny heels (no didn't fall off the horse, I was trying to mount a big black Perch and the mounting block tilted causing me to do a slippy slidy back tuck onto my rear on top of the side of the mounting block).

Anyway.
Limping is back
no heat
Mushy above his ankle at the bottom end of his suspensory ligament, but not a lot of swelling.
He is in good spirits even though his stall buddy is gone to a show for the weekend. No signs of him getting stall crazy yet.
He is putting weight on it and in his stall it seems nothing is wrong. He just limps a little walking to the cross ties, just looks like he picked up a stone or something.

I wrapped a cool ice wrap on his leg that my trainer loaned me and then gave him a nice long grooming. Took the pack off, gave him lunch and kisses.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Limp has been gone for 2 days now with only BL Pellets. Mushy area is now solid. Tendon is straight and smooth and mirrors his other leg. He is standing normally on the foot and his ankles are the same height and his bad one does NOT dip down when he walks. To watch him walk you wouldn't think he was lame at all. Yay.

He is in great spirits even though the other horse that doesn't get turnout is gone for a week so he is by himself. Each day when I arrive he appears to be snoozing. I can also tell he has been laying down in his stall to sleep at night which pleases me as I know he is really resting that leg. 

I think the worst part is over.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Like others you really need an ultrasound to confirm the extent of the damage
We went through this with our ID Willow last year - still no idea what she did but must have been done in the field as she went out fine and came in hobbling
She spent a lot of last summer on box rest which she fortunately doesn't mind (actually enjoys the attention of someone going over to check on her and give her a cookie - she feels special)
The best improvement we saw in her - and she was far worse than your one looks - was when we used Back on Track Wraps as suggested by our Vets daughter who had used them on a dressage horse she had that injured itself
I rode her a few times very lightly at the start of the winter and she was fine, she's had the winter off but turned out daily on whatever the weather threw at us and no sign of any problem recurring so she'll be back in light work any time now. 
The biggest mistake people make is to be in too big a rush to get them back in the field/back into work


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd ultrasound him. If it turns out to be a minor injury the poor guy won't be stuck on stall rest for an eternity and if it's otherwise, you'll know for sure and it'll also show how best to treat it. 

Make sure he has tons and tons of cushy shavings, they seem to promote lying down and snoozing the day away!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stan, at the grand old age or 18, put a huge hole in both his suspensory and check ligament.
I'm 45mins from one of the best equine hospitals in the UK and even they were not convinced he would ever be ridable again, infact they were fairly sure he would never be sound again.
We tried stem cell therapy but the cells taken from him failed to divide (age probably a cause), we tried ultra sound therapy, and laser therapy. I had him on so many suppliments to try and fix it.

6 months box rest and then turned away with a quiet companion for the best part of a year. During the 6 months box rest the leg was Iced (ice bandages) for 20 mins 5 times a day. He was on global herbs tendoneze the entire time.

He came sound and eventualy came back into full work, although he never jumped again. But I followed the Rehab program too the second, if the vet said 5 mins, the pony got exactly 5 mins walk not a second more or less.

It takes time and dedication but it can be done. Time is the worlds best healer

ETA - GET an ultrsound. It is essential to see where the problem is, what the size of the problem is and you need regular ones to see the progress


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay, my usual vet was able to make it out today and he gave Cinny a full assessment. He is one of the few lamness specialists in my state so I feel like I can really trust his opinion. And this is what it is...

The other vet scared me for no reason. He can find NOTHING wrong with Cinny's tendon or ligaments. or anything really about the hoof that has to do with the leg. phew. He is 90% sure that Cinny merely sprained/strained his heel and with a few more weeks to a month of stall rest should be good to go. He said the only other issue that he might have is if he strained the ligament inside the foot, in which case he will need longer to heel but there isn't really anything you can do about it except rest him.

If he is the same in a month, he will do x-rays and look for navicular changes though he doubts that as Cinny's conformation doesn't make him prone to Navicular disease and he has a very light life.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay that is good news! Hopefully he is better soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoping for the best worked this time, yay Cinny!


----------

